# AO Smith GPVX 75 Closed Combustion Conversion



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

I came over here from ContractorTalk to ask a quick question. I just ordered a new AO Smith water heater and ordered direct vent. My sales rep called me back and told me that the new style doesn't have twin pipes anymore. He said it draws air from the room. The old style drew all its combustion air from the outside and vented it directly back outside. I think this is stupid but is there a way to modify this heater to draw its air from the exterior? Where did they put the inlet? If it is at the bottom do they make a snorkel for lp models that I could then pipe to the exterior? This is in a tight room in a very tight house. If I can't modify it I'll have to order a rheem from a different supplier.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks like a rheem is in your future.


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

That's really unfortunate. I'm a big fan of AO Smith but if they aren't going to do a closed combustion anymore than I really have no choice. I talked to the AO Smith Rep and voiced me displeasure and concern he understood but tried to sell me a vertex. I love the vertex but some of my customers just don't want to fork over that much $$$$


----------

